# Sticky  Growling/Clunking Noise Coming from the Rear



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

A clunking or growling noise coming from the rear end COULD be a result of a breaking down of the gear oil causing a thinning of the viscosity of that oil. 

When this happens the clutches can bind and a clunking, and growling can occur. This could be intermittent or happen all the time. 

*The Fix: *The old oil is removed, the rear end cleaned out, fresh synthetic oil with an additive to reduce noise will be added. This should eliminate the noises.

This is a normal maintenance procedure and the oils should be changed out at certain intervals in accordance with scheduled maintenance recommendations.


----------

